# Trend T11 collet problem



## GarethHarvey (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello, my first post :no:

Just bought a trend T11 and seem to have a problem with the collet, the collet is already fitted in the locking nut, when I fit a cutter and tighten the nut it just won't hold, I can simply remove the cutter with minimal effort. The nut seems to be going all the way to the end of the thread. I would call Trend but need to use the router over the weekend.

Any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Make sure the collet its the right one for the bits shank size. I think that router is fitted with a 1/2 inch collet. Are you using 1/2 inch bits ?
Remove the collet and slip a bit into it. Does it fit snug or is it loose as a goose ?


----------



## GarethHarvey (Apr 2, 2011)

It is a 1/2 inch collet and a 1/2 inch bit, the bit fits but not very snug, I would guess there is .5mm play, the collate is just not closing when I tighten the nut


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Gareth,
It sounds like you have a 1/2" collet (12,7mm), are you sure that the bit is 1/2".
About 0.5mm play is very close to 0.7mm which is the difference between the metric and imperial collets.

I have a T11 with a 1/2" collet and it grips 1/2" bit perfectly, I have a reducer sleeve for 12mm bits.


----------



## drainman (Mar 25, 2006)

there is a specal locking thread with the t 11 it tightens up so if you think its tight it isnt you then have to tighten some more its the same with loosening i throught ide cross threaded it but that is the safty way that trend work


----------



## GarethHarvey (Apr 2, 2011)

Titus A Duxass said:


> Gareth,
> It sounds like you have a 1/2" collet (12,7mm), are you sure that the bit is 1/2".
> About 0.5mm play is very close to 0.7mm which is the difference between the metric and imperial collets.
> 
> I have a T11 with a 1/2" collet and it grips 1/2" bit perfectly, I have a reducer sleeve for 12mm bits.


Thanks, this is the problem, the cutter is 12mm, will have to order a new collet. I assumed it was 1/2 inch.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

IIf You haven't used it yet, return it for the 1/2 in. bit


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

GarethHarvey said:


> Thanks, this is the problem, the cutter is 12mm, will have to order a new collet. I assumed it was 1/2 inch.


Trend do a reducer sleeve 1/2" to 12mm for about a ten worth it if you can't swap the bit.


----------



## GarethHarvey (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, I have used the bit before with my old router so returning it is not an option. Will see if I can find a reducer


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Trend no longer have them on their website(s).
I have found another supplier but they are German.
- www.sautershop.de

If you can't find one in the UK give me a shout and we'll sort it out for you.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Is that reducer made of sheet metal ? It has a 0.35mm wall thickness !


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

gav said:


> Is that reducer made of sheet metal ? It has a 0.35mm wall thickness !


I'll take a close look at it, I think it's rolled sheet which has been treated.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Titus A Duxass said:


> Trend do a reducer sleeve 1/2" to 12mm for about a ten worth it if you can't swap the bit.


The alternative is a 12mm collet. Trend do these for about £28, although by looking around on eBay they can often be picked up for £15 to £20. Note that the T10 and T11 are BOTH essentially a deWalt DW625E with a modified base casting and the same collets and collets nuts are used, so you can pick one up from a deWalt dealer. Similarly the DW625 was originally sold as the Elu MOF177/MOF177e and it also uses the same collets and nuts which originated with the Elu MOF98 (or possibly an even earlier model). The range of abvailable sizes for ths family of routers is 3.2mm, 6mm, 1/4in (6.35mm), 8mm, 3/8in (9.5mm), 10mm, 12mm, 1/2in (12.7mm)

Regards

Phil


----------

